# BABIES SOON! Wish in early labor???



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated for a while! The weather has been crazy and we have been busy, but I just took some pictures tonight and thought I should post! 

Wish is looking closer and closer each day! :stars: :wahoo: She is due around the 9th(no later for sure).  :leap: She had a 11 pound traditional buck last year, so we are really excited to see what she has this year! She should throw 50% color, so hopefully she'll give us two painted girls! ray: ray: 

The last picture is of Wish last year 2 days before she kidded. She had a BIG boy in there believe it or not!

If she does give us a boy, any name suggestions? Wish's full name is "FTHLS Wishful Thinking"(both of her parents were paints, so her breeder was wishing for a paint!) and her dad's name is "3 Eagles Stinger's Legacy". 

For a doeling I am thinking of "Make a Wish" or "Heart's Desire".


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

She is huge!! We are waiting on kids, too. Darling is due on the 4th, but she is streaming now, and her udder is full. I think tonight. Buttercup is due on the 11th. We shall see. Good luck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Thanks crgoats! Good luck to you as well!

Here are some pics of Wish and Legacy's boy last year! He is under 3 months in all the pics.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Wow! What a massive boy! It is hard to believe he is less than three months in those pictures!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

She is big! I hope she has your twin girls.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Yes, Bo was a nice boy. Unfortunetely though, the person that bought him didn't feed him right and I didn't even recognize him when I saw him again just 4 weeks later. :sigh: He weighed 64lbs at just under 3 months.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

who is the cute spotty one next to her in the first photo? So pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

That's Sparkle. ) She was born in Feb. and is out of our big paint doe Cosmo. There are several topics in photogenic on her and her sister.  They are a few weeks old though, so you may have to look hard.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Wow...she is wide! Keep us posted!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

UPDATE?????? :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

She's HUGE!! :shocked: Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Is it time yet???? I think you should send her to me after she kids LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Oh my look at her! :shocked: (I really like the Name Heart's Desire... I was thinking of that for my new little doeling)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 141!*

Sorry for the late response! I was away for a night, but we just got back... and no babies...whew!! I'll post pics soon! Nothing really newsworthy...

Buck name suggestions anyone? :chin: :chin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Wish on day 144! New Video!*

Here are some pictures and a video I took of Wish today. Her udder has gotten soo big! :shocked:

Wish will most likely be leaving our farm after she weans her kids, so hopefully she'll give us a girl we can keep!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 145! New Video!*

She is looking really good. Looks like you have a couple more days of watching to go though. My watch is just beginning we are 10 days out from her due date. Good luck to you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wish on day 145! New Video!*

Thanks nubians2! Yep, I'm hoping/guessing she'll go Saturday. Sunday will be busy of course and I want her to go on the weekend, ray: so Saturday looks like a good day for us! ) : ray: ray: ray:

Wish had some yellow discharge today. Her ligs were extremely soft and she was acting a little funny this morning. She was standing out in the pasture with the others just looking at the house. Wish is ALWAYS eating or laying down if not eating. She never just stands there and stares. Her udder isn't full yet, but is getting bigger every day. Last year, the night before Wish kidded, her udder was REALLY hard. So that's what I'll be looking for first on her this year. Another big sign was her mamma talking to her tummy. She started that about 4 hours before delivery. She has a VERY short labor.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: *Update!* Wish on day 145! New Video!*

Wish's udder got HUGE today and she is really uncomfortable. She has been laying down a lot and keeps licking her udder. Her ligs are almost gone and her udder is almost full, so she won't go today, but in the next 2 or 3 hopefully!

CAN'T WAIT!! :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

:leap: :clap: :applaud: :applaud: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

We are waiting together. She looks real good. 3 babies??? Good thoughts to you both!
:hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

Willow.. Thanks! That would be AWSOME! I really doubt it though! :sigh: Maybe next year!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

:veryangry: :GAAH: :hair: :angry:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

she looks like she's self nursing in the last picture lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

^ LOL! I had to take a double take on that one too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Babies Soon? Wish on day 146! New pics on 2nd Page!*

 Wish is REALLY close now! :leap: :leap: She is suddenly very attached to me and won't stop murmering(did same thing last year). Her udder is VERY full and hard and she ios grinding her teeth every 10 seconds and yawning. She also is licking me all over!  If she doesn't kid tonight or tomorrow, please pray that I stay sane!

I can't find her ligaments, but she has an aweful lot of.... extra... back there.  I don't count on ligs very much anyway.

SOOO EXCITED! :leap: :leap:   :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: :clap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YIPPE!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats happening?? any kids yet? I cant wait! :whatgoat: :hair: :wave: :girl:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope. ) She is acting the same. 

I'll update again as soon as she goes into "real" labor. Should be tomorrow morning sometime.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel like labor took forever last year too. I hope you get a colorful kid out of her this year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish appears to be having minor contractions( she keeps arching her back) and is still murmering like crazy. She FREAKS out if I leave her and get's really mad if the other goats try to approach me. She has stretched a few times too. I can still barely make out one ligament and her udder softened slightly from last night. I still think she'll kid today though. :clap: :leap:  

Every step or move Wish makes, she pees....a lot. It isn't normal pee though :? It is a slimy(sorry for the gross analogy!) yellow/orange... it looks like birth fluid. :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Slimy amber discharge ...she is getting really close...happy kidding.....  :leap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish kidded! A beautiful traditional boy and a gorgeous PAINT GIRL!! YAYYYYY!!!! :leap: :clap: :clap: 

I'll post pics in Birth Announcements soon! Mom and babies are doing great...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...I knew she was close....congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

